# South Murray County Reports?



## XJfire75 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey guys how's the acorns doing in S Murray this year? They dropping good yet? Or have they already been?

Gonna be hunting some hardwoods on Coosawattee Sunday and thought I'd see what y'all are seeing from your oaks. 

Deer movement been decent? 

I'll let y'all know what happens on our hunt! Thanks


----------



## RustyJeep (Oct 8, 2009)

How are the roads @ Coosawattee Bowater tract?


----------



## RustyJeep (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone know of any places on Carters Lake that are not hard to get to and easy to hunt?  The maps at the check in station did not point out the safety zones.  Most of what I see is straight up and down around woodring branch.  I'd be willing to meet up with someone if they wanted to show me around on a Wed morning.


----------



## trckdrvr (Oct 12, 2009)

RustyJeep said:


> Anyone know of any places on Carters Lake that are not hard to get to and easy to hunt?



Yep,sure do...but we gotta go by boat.


----------



## RustyJeep (Oct 12, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> Yep,sure do...but we gotta go by boat.



thats what i was afraid of but can be done.  I guess I'll get the boat out and start scouting.  might have to wait til they open it back up in November though.


----------



## WildBuck (Oct 18, 2009)

All of Carters lake area is straight up or down.There is some easier walking in the pull off areas before you get to the Woodring Branch boat area. But as is usual if it is easy to get to it is hunted hard.


----------



## Coosawattee (Nov 1, 2009)

Acorns are a little spotty(bowater tract). Been seeing several deer, with some prerutting going on.


----------



## danny-s (Dec 25, 2009)

just look out for posted signs , them reeds (lumber yard reeds) will sink your boat if they see ya come up on there property haha


----------



## Quick_1911 (Dec 30, 2009)

Got a doe this past sunday in my backyard in North Murray. They're moving around pretty decent up near my house.


----------

